# For Ivy, gone just over a year



## kristasmith (Jul 16, 2013)

I will never forget that sinking feeling in my stomach 5 minutes after I had been handed her leash and watched her previous owners drive away. In the clear of the the July morning, as I ran my hand down her back, feeling her protruding spine, I noticed how easy it was to see her ribs, and even more disturbing, her hip bones. Her feathering had been trimmed very short and there was a build up of plaque on her teeth I was unable to scrape off. Her worn collar with the metal ring that sat flush to her neck and ripped out most of her hair. As she paced nervously, and I recalled the previous evening that led to this, another feeling washed over me; regret.
We pack up our camper and Jack Russell, Milo, and head to the river somewhere every weekend during fishing season, leaving our two cats in charge of the house for a couple of days. We meet up with friends who went back home to Alberta, the States, or other places in BC for the winter, and catch up on bad stories and what nots over drinks. Some friends camp out for the whole summer, some for just a week or two. Living so close to awesome fishing allows us the luxury of going back and forth. We often meet new people and get exposed to all kinds of breeds of dogs. It's not unusual for most of the dogs out camping to not be on leashes. The nature of this particular spot allows for that freedom. I've never witnessed or heard of any dust ups between pups, so I've drawn the conclusion that most of us have pretty laid back, well adjusted animals. 

I had never even seen an aggressive dog out camping until I seen her, bolt out from her hiding place under a camper van in a rage of barks and growls and snarls and teeth, as my husband walked up to the woods, passing 50 yards away from her sanctuary. If it wasn't for the 3 foot long leash she was tied up with, I'm afraid my husband would have been ripped to shreds. Stay away from that dog was the general concensus in our party. As day turned to evening, and fishing turned to sitting around a camp fire, or visiting neighbours down the beach, my husband approached me asking me if I was interested in taking the ferocious golden retriever, who was now down at the water jumping on her owners who had been sitting there all day, home with us. Drink in hand, I trekked down the beach and had a chat with these people, learning that the woman hated the dog, and the man didn't have time for her since he was on the road all the time. She wasn't very old, but they didn't know exactly. She chases cats, she digs holes in the back yard where she spends most of her time, and she is a hell of a guard dog. You can have her in the morning when we leave. Sure, why not. She sure is beautiful here in the dark. 

Unable to sleep, I spent most of my time researching the breed, which led me to the wealth of information on this forum. Before heading for home, I asked one of the locals if she would like to adopt this dog. I was sure I had just condemned both of my cats, and was feeling awful about not considering the big picture. She agreed to take her if it didn't work out, but was reluctant as well, since she had just lost her dog. That alleviated my worries a small amount, and off we went. We had to stop and buy everything for her, including a new collar, since I turfed the other one immediately, and her leash was all she came with. She was fed table scraps throughout her previous life, so we spent a few extra bucks on lots of treats.

The next 7 months were a blur. Ivy, as we had decided to call her (she seemed to know that was her name immediately), blended seamlessly into our lives, it was like she had been there all along. She had an amazing disposition. She was always so happy, and snuggly. She wasn't interested in learning any tricks, and we mutually decided that we were fine with that, after what she had been through. She was coming into her own, had gained a few pounds, her hair was growing, the bones and treats had cleaned her teeth up nicely, and though she charged at dogs when we were walking, she never attacked them, or anyone. I always suspected she had spent most of her life tied up, and her charging scare tactic usually led to a choke out by the end of the leash. She immediately become friendly and submissive upon realizing there was no leash to hold her back, and as time wore on, it was evident she was realizing she didn't have to be on the defensive.

Her time with us was so short, only 7 months. She had fluid in her stomach, and the vet said she had congenital heart failure, something she was likely born with, and had finally manifested itself. It was a heartbreaking decision to end her suffering, but how could we not after the life she had. She had been so much more to us than just a rescue pet. She made us better, more compassionate people. It wasn't until after we lost her that we realized the impact she left. Suddenly camping and fishing seemed less exciting. Walking our other dog passed the river we live near was bittersweet. The beauty of the landscape surrounding us lost its vigor. There's that feeling again; regret. I play those 7 months over and over in my mind, wishing there was something we could have done for her, knowing that was never to be the case. She left a crater of emptiness in our lives. We talk about her almost everyday. Our friends from the river talk about her a lot. I look at her picture as my screen saver and know she will never be replaced. How could an animal so sweet be so misunderstood, and yet still full of so much love. We wish we could have been there from the beginning, and I know I would make the same decision to rescue her 1000 times over if the ending was still the same. She was amazing, we miss her with all of our hearts, and her spirit will always be with us.

So here she is, chasing the cats, digging holes in the yard, guarding the castle (waiting for my husband to come through the gate after he just got home), and living life the way it was intended.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Those anniversaries are hard, they give us such joy, and leave our hearts with a big hole when they leave. What a wonderful but short life Ivy had with you. She learned unconditional love while in your care, bless you for that. Every dog deserves a forever home, and to know the kind of love you gave to Ivy. RIP pretty girl, gone way too soon.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl! Thank goodness Ivy's original owners weren't bright enough to recognize her as a precious gem. 

You gave each other unconditional love and she was able to know true happiness. I'm so terribly sorry that your time with her was so short.

Play hard and run free at the Bridge, lovely Ivy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am reading your story and crying, it is just not fair to her it is not fair to you to have her short 7 months only. It should be a life time, years and years long where summers turn into winters and summer swim into rolling in the snow. Such a sad but at the same time beautiful story one of those that put that lump in your throat and you feel you are short of breath. I am so so sorry you lost her. Hugs.


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow what a sweet dog...she is now in a happy place, just like her late home! She must have been very loved!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you for taking Ivy in, for not walking away, Thank you for giving her the love, the care, the home she so deserved. Thank you for being you.

My heart aches for you, alongside that is admiration for your love and compassion for sweet Ivy, you gave her a chance to know what love and life, as it should be, was all about. Thank you for that!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Bless you for giving Ivy 7 months of happiness and love.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Through tears as I read your story. I can relate...I rescued my Bella only to have her for 7 months also. All I can say is your Ivy had the BEST 7 months of her life with you!!! Thank you for giving her that!!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you for sharing Ivy's story. It kills me to read about her life before you rescued her and it makes me so glad to know that she was happy and loved with you. Those photos shout "I'm home, I'm happy, I'm safe." Sending kind regards to you and your husband on this difficult 1 year anniversary


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

It's amazing how these wonderful dogs can provide so many gifts and treasures to our lives no matter if they are with us for 12 years or 7 months. Thank you for sharing your wonderful tribute to Ivy.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so glad you and your husband found Ivy and vice versa. What a wonderful tribute you did to her. I am so happy (it makes me cry) that that last 7 months of her life were the greatest and that when it was her time, she went knowing she was very loved and wanted. We never have them long enough, but in this case long enough to give her a special life.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful and heartfelt tribute to Ivy, she was beautiful.
I'm so sorry for your loss, the anniversaries are so incredibly hard. 

Thank you for bringing this special girl into your lives and giving her the life she deserved. 
Yes, too often we don't realize how much they mean to us or the impact they have on our lives until they are no longer with us. 

I hope the wonderful memories of Ivy will fill your hearts with joy, she'll always hold a special place in your heart. 

Godspeed Ivy.


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you for taking the risk to take this girl and love her the last months of her life! She was beautiful and looks so happy with you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ivy*

God bless you for saving sweet Ivy and giving her a loving home. What a story!
I think she is on the Rainbow Bridge List? What date did Ivy go to the Bridge?
Please private message me.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such a beautiful tribute to your gorgeous girl. I am so glad that she found you, bless you for loving her and giving her the home she deserved.


----------



## kristasmith (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm tearing up just reading the overwhelming responses to my tribute. Ivy left us with some wonderful memories, from her love of water, or my all time favourite, rolling around in the snow. Watching her bury herself in a pile of fresh powder could turn around the worst of days. I'm hoping that's a breed trait, as we get lots of snow, and I'd love to see Lucy pick it up, but if it was just part of her amazing personality, I'll continue to smile everytime I think about it.

We love fishing, and it became secondary when we realized how much these dogs love the water. I spent most of the 2013 summer watching Ivy motor around in the river, I rarely bothered putting a rod in the water. Our motto was 'just let her be.'

Everyone she met wanted to take Her home with them, she was a true testimant to the resilance of dogs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Krista*

I hope Lucy picks up Ivy's cute traits!
I checked and I did put Ivy on the 2014 Rainbow Bridge list.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...253434-rainbow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-20.html


----------

